#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir

## Mohamed

*Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir*




* 

*Link 1 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Link 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Link 3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

*Summary:*


Geologists, engineers, and petrophysicists concerned with hydrocarbon production from naturally fractured reservoirs will find this book a valuable tool for obtaining pertinent rock data to evaluate reserves and optimize well location and performance. Nelson emphasizes geological, petrophysical, and rock mechanics to complement other studies of the subject that use well logging and classical engineering approaches.

This well organized, updated edition contains a wealth of field and laboratory data, case histories, and practical advice.

A great how-to-guide for anyone working with fractured or highly anisotropic reservoirs
Provides real-life illustrations through case histories and field and laboratory dataSee More: Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## saadullah

all 3 links are not working, they dont have the book uploaded anymore

please provide an aalternate link?>

----------


## michau83

Does anyone got this book? Could you please share to forum?

----------


## Rosi

here you got the book


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adarshjaiswal

Thank you for ur upload..

----------


## Denis_2011

all 4 links are not working, they dont have the book uploaded anymore

please provide an aalternate link?>

----------


## ouss2009

please help me, I cant find the book. I have an ERROR message and I cant find this important book. thank you

----------


## Rosi

R. Aguilera: naturally fractured reservoirs
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

R. Nelson : geologic analysis of naturally fractured reservoirs
Geologic_Analysis_of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoir  s_2E

----------


## Rosi

R. Nelson : Geologic_Analysis_of_Naturally_Fractured_Reservoir s_2E

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lulliri

thank you SIR.......

----------


## murthypathi

Thanks a lot for the links. These are very very good books. The forum is awesome.

----------


## c2h6

Thank you, Rosi

See More: Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir

----------


## ouss2009

Thanks a lot

----------


## ouss2009

Thank you very much

----------


## popos999

Thank you!

----------


## paolomaldini

GEOLOGICAL AND ENGINEERING ASPECTS   -  ARTICLE AND REFERENCES 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

